# Hope This Never Happens To You While Pulling Your Outback



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Several months ago my 2010 GMC 2500 HD truck's dash alarm went off with a message stating "Service Trailer Brake System". I wasn't even hooked up to a trailer. So I brought it into my GM Dealer so they could identify and service the problem. It turned out to be a difficult problem to diagnose as it was an intermittent problem but they eventually called and said they found and fixed the problem.

Several weeks later, we hooked up our OB fifth wheel and headed out to go on a camping trip. About 45 minutes after leaving I was not at all happy when the truck started chiming with the same warning message .... and much to my horror, the brakes no longer worked on the OB. Since I had never tried stopping without the assistance of the OB brakes, It was a terrifying experience and quite dangerous in city traffic. I pulled over and called the dealer back asking for any advice but all they could do was tell me to bring it back in for service. We decided to return home but I will say that we had a couple close calls trying to stop in rush hour traffic. It redefined stress to a whole new level for me. I tried keeping a good distance between my truck and traffic in front but you all know how everyone hates to be behind our rigs and will zip around you.

To make a long story short, This happened on two separate camping trips and ended up being four different service calls at the dealer. They seemed to think it was fixed each time. After the second incident, the dealer went the extra mile to find a trailer with brakes so they could test the vehicle up to 130 miles each time. On the second trip when the brake controller failed, I figured out that if I could pull over and shut the vehicle off, the brake system would reset and I would have brakes again for a short period. Kind of like playing russian roulette. But on the way home I had to do this multiple times.

I'm happy to report that we just got back from a great camping trip at Hillsboro State Park (FL) this weekend and it seems like they may have finally fixed the problem. I'll keep my fingers crossed. They said it was the little brake controller switch in the truck that you can squeeze to activate the brakes manually. And this was the GMC integrated brake controller.

I just thought I'd post this info in case anyone else in OB land has the misfortune to have this happen to them.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Good information.....knock on wood, the only time I've ever gotten the "Service Trailer Brake System" light is when the breakaway cable inadvertently got pulled out during the hitching up process. I realized it also, because the trailer brakes were engaged. Just plugging the key/pin back into the breakaway switch did not remedy the warning light, nor would unplugging the trailer from the truck. I had to shut the truck off to reset it. By chance, did you try the manual switch on the integrated controller when you were having the problem?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

AK or Bust said:


> Several months ago my 2010 GMC 2500 HD truck's dash alarm went off with a message stating "Service Trailer Brake System". I wasn't even hooked up to a trailer. So I brought it into my GM Dealer so they could identify and service the problem. It turned out to be a difficult problem to diagnose as it was an intermittent problem but they eventually called and said they found and fixed the problem.
> 
> Several weeks later, we hooked up our OB fifth wheel and headed out to go on a camping trip. About 45 minutes after leaving I was not at all happy when the truck started chiming with the same warning message .... and much to my horror, the brakes no longer worked on the OB. Since I had never tried stopping without the assistance of the OB brakes, It was a terrifying experience and quite dangerous in city traffic. I pulled over and called the dealer back asking for any advice but all they could do was tell me to bring it back in for service. We decided to return home but I will say that we had a couple close calls trying to stop in rush hour traffic. It redefined stress to a whole new level for me. I tried keeping a good distance between my truck and traffic in front but you all know how everyone hates to be behind our rigs and will zip around you.
> 
> ...


It happened to sydmeg1012 on his 2008 as well ......... Scary stuff..... I had a prodigy on my 3/4 ton burb, so I kept it and put a quick connect on my 2011 silver ado........ Just in case......wouldn't help me when I had to initially stop.......but will assist in getting there or getting home after it happens.....

Glad to her you made out okay'!!!!!


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

srwsr said:


> Good information.....knock on wood, the only time I've ever gotten the "Service Trailer Brake System" light is when the breakaway cable inadvertently got pulled out during the hitching up process. I realized it also, because the trailer brakes were engaged. Just plugging the key/pin back into the breakaway switch did not remedy the warning light, nor would unplugging the trailer from the truck. I had to shut the truck off to reset it. By chance, did you try the manual switch on the integrated controller when you were having the problem?


Yes I did try using the integrated brake controller manual switch when the warning went off but it didn't activate the brakes. If this problem is in fact resolved then that switch is the culprit.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Several months ago my 2010 GMC 2500 HD truck's dash alarm went off with a message stating "Service Trailer Brake System". I wasn't even hooked up to a trailer. So I brought it into my GM Dealer so they could identify and service the problem. It turned out to be a difficult problem to diagnose as it was an intermittent problem but they eventually called and said they found and fixed the problem.
> 
> Several weeks later, we hooked up our OB fifth wheel and headed out to go on a camping trip. About 45 minutes after leaving I was not at all happy when the truck started chiming with the same warning message .... and much to my horror, the brakes no longer worked on the OB. Since I had never tried stopping without the assistance of the OB brakes, It was a terrifying experience and quite dangerous in city traffic. I pulled over and called the dealer back asking for any advice but all they could do was tell me to bring it back in for service. We decided to return home but I will say that we had a couple close calls trying to stop in rush hour traffic. It redefined stress to a whole new level for me. I tried keeping a good distance between my truck and traffic in front but you all know how everyone hates to be behind our rigs and will zip around you.
> 
> ...


It happened to sydmeg1012 on his 2008 as well ......... Scary stuff..... I had a prodigy on my 3/4 ton burb, so I kept it and put a quick connect on my 2011 silver ado........ Just in case......wouldn't help me when I had to initially stop.......but will assist in getting there or getting home after it happens.....

Glad to her you made out okay'!!!!!
[/quote]

Well on this last trip I considered bringing an anchor and chain (connected to the OB) to toss out the window ... just in case. But that's interesting another outbacker had a similar problem. Do you know if it was the manual switch that caused his problem? In researching this, I also found that a bad relay or a poor contact with the relay could cause this problem.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

AK or Bust said:


> Several months ago my 2010 GMC 2500 HD truck's dash alarm went off with a message stating "Service Trailer Brake System". I wasn't even hooked up to a trailer. So I brought it into my GM Dealer so they could identify and service the problem. It turned out to be a difficult problem to diagnose as it was an intermittent problem but they eventually called and said they found and fixed the problem.
> 
> Several weeks later, we hooked up our OB fifth wheel and headed out to go on a camping trip. About 45 minutes after leaving I was not at all happy when the truck started chiming with the same warning message .... and much to my horror, the brakes no longer worked on the OB. Since I had never tried stopping without the assistance of the OB brakes, It was a terrifying experience and quite dangerous in city traffic. I pulled over and called the dealer back asking for any advice but all they could do was tell me to bring it back in for service. We decided to return home but I will say that we had a couple close calls trying to stop in rush hour traffic. It redefined stress to a whole new level for me. I tried keeping a good distance between my truck and traffic in front but you all know how everyone hates to be behind our rigs and will zip around you.
> 
> ...


It happened to sydmeg1012 on his 2008 as well ......... Scary stuff..... I had a prodigy on my 3/4 ton burb, so I kept it and put a quick connect on my 2011 silver ado........ Just in case......wouldn't help me when I had to initially stop.......but will assist in getting there or getting home after it happens.....

Glad to her you made out okay'!!!!!
[/quote]

Well on this last trip I considered bringing an anchor and chain (connected to the OB) to toss out the window ... just in case. But that's interesting another outbacker had a similar problem. Do you know if it was the manual switch that caused his problem? In researching this, I also found that a bad relay or a poor contact with the relay could cause this problem.
[/quote]

message sydmeg1012 here or at dogandtrailer or at both - he would be the best to answer what the problem was - i do know they had fixed his, then it happened again then was finally fixed correctly....... I put a quick connect in, so i can use my prodigy on both my 3/4 ton Suburban and have it along with as a back up for the Silverado.......... I already had one .......... but for a 110.00 it is cheap peace of mind http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tekonsha-P3-Electric-Brake-Control-Controller-Prodigy-/160678021716#vi-content


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Several months ago my 2010 GMC 2500 HD truck's dash alarm went off with a message stating "Service Trailer Brake System". I wasn't even hooked up to a trailer. So I brought it into my GM Dealer so they could identify and service the problem. It turned out to be a difficult problem to diagnose as it was an intermittent problem but they eventually called and said they found and fixed the problem.
> 
> Several weeks later, we hooked up our OB fifth wheel and headed out to go on a camping trip. About 45 minutes after leaving I was not at all happy when the truck started chiming with the same warning message .... and much to my horror, the brakes no longer worked on the OB. Since I had never tried stopping without the assistance of the OB brakes, It was a terrifying experience and quite dangerous in city traffic. I pulled over and called the dealer back asking for any advice but all they could do was tell me to bring it back in for service. We decided to return home but I will say that we had a couple close calls trying to stop in rush hour traffic. It redefined stress to a whole new level for me. I tried keeping a good distance between my truck and traffic in front but you all know how everyone hates to be behind our rigs and will zip around you.
> 
> ...


It happened to sydmeg1012 on his 2008 as well ......... Scary stuff..... I had a prodigy on my 3/4 ton burb, so I kept it and put a quick connect on my 2011 silver ado........ Just in case......wouldn't help me when I had to initially stop.......but will assist in getting there or getting home after it happens.....

Glad to her you made out okay'!!!!!
[/quote]

I researched this a bit last night. I'd like more info on the aftermarket unit install. Does it interfere with the GM system? How hard/easy is it to install?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

srwsr said:


> I researched this a bit last night. I'd like more info on the aftermarket unit install. Does it interfere with the GM system? How hard/easy is it to install?


They can not be hooked up at the same time. Only one can operate at a time so you have to actually wait for the installed system to fail.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> They can not be hooked up at the same time. Only one can operate at a time so you have to actually wait for the installed system to fail.


Thanks Andy, I figured as much. I'm more or less curious as to how he's setup in terms of being prewired with the quick connect he spoke of. Is it basically just pull over and plug in the aftermarket unit, or do you need to do a bit of tooling when you pull over?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

They make a Plug n Play wiring setup for most newer trucks or you can pre wire the 4 trailer wires to where they need to go, then you just have to plug in the controller. I think most all controllers have a plug in the back of them, so you just disconnect it from there, ie quick disconnect.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

srwsr said:


> They can not be hooked up at the same time. Only one can operate at a time so you have to actually wait for the installed system to fail.


Thanks Andy, I figured as much. I'm more or less curious as to how he's setup in terms of being prewired with the quick connect he spoke of. Is it basically just pull over and plug in the aftermarket unit, or do you need to do a bit of tooling when you pull over?
[/quote]

Some trucks are pre wired but the trucks with the integrated controllers may not have the plug-in there for you. The reason would be why do it if they already have it covered with their own controller. You can still wire in a quick connect to plug in your after market controller on first sign of failure of the integrated controller but (always a but) you must be able to disable the integrated controller in case it decides to start working again once you plug in the aftermarket controller. I do not know if this is possible on all the new trucks with the built in controllers.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

yes they make a plug and play system and gm products are ready for it









If your integrated controller shows signs of acting up - it is as easy as pulling the fuse to disable it ................

Cheap insurance


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> If your integrated controller shows signs of acting up - it is as easy as pulling the fuse to disable it ................


Is the brake control the only function on that fuse? Would hate to lose some other critical system.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> If your integrated controller shows signs of acting up - it is as easy as pulling the fuse to disable it ................


Is the brake control the only function on that fuse? Would hate to lose some other critical system.
[/quote]

only the fuel pump and alternator and DPF filter





















Just kidding of course not ....... LOL I wouldn't post it if it did, again this is on GM products......

http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2011_Duramax_Diesel.pdf page 106 stud 19 on a 2011 silverado fpr integrated brake controller and stud 58 to add in your own controller









http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2009/2009_chevrolet_silverado_owners.pdf on 2007.5 - 2010 you are fuse 6 on page 536 and stud 68 on page 538 to add in your own









Again this is the last two generations of GM silverado's and sierra's i cant speak on previous or other brands


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> If your integrated controller shows signs of acting up - it is as easy as pulling the fuse to disable it ................


Is the brake control the only function on that fuse? Would hate to lose some other critical system.
[/quote]

only the fuel pump and alternator and DPF filter





















Just kidding of course not ....... LOL I wouldn't post it if it did, again this is on GM products......

http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2011_Duramax_Diesel.pdf page 106 stud 19 on a 2011 silverado fpr integrated brake controller and stud 58 to add in your own controller









http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2009/2009_chevrolet_silverado_owners.pdf on 2007.5 - 2010 you are fuse 6 on page 536 and stud 68 on page 538 to add in your own









Again this is the last two generations of GM silverado's and sierra's i cant speak on previous or other brands








[/quote]

Well now that I poked you with a sharp stick we all have information that we can take to the bank, for GM products that is. Thanks for following through with the details.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> If your integrated controller shows signs of acting up - it is as easy as pulling the fuse to disable it ................


Is the brake control the only function on that fuse? Would hate to lose some other critical system.
[/quote]

only the fuel pump and alternator and DPF filter





















Just kidding of course not ....... LOL I wouldn't post it if it did, again this is on GM products......

http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2011/2011_Duramax_Diesel.pdf page 106 stud 19 on a 2011 silverado fpr integrated brake controller and stud 58 to add in your own controller









http://www.chevrolet.com/assets/pdf/owners/manuals/2009/2009_chevrolet_silverado_owners.pdf on 2007.5 - 2010 you are fuse 6 on page 536 and stud 68 on page 538 to add in your own









Again this is the last two generations of GM silverado's and sierra's i cant speak on previous or other brands








[/quote]

Well now that I poked you with a sharp stick we all have information that we can take to the bank, for GM products that is. Thanks for following through with the details.
[/quote]

Thanks for keeping that stick sharp Andy. I haven't digested this all yet, but I'll look into it. I'm not sure if there's an aftermarket controller that you plug the existing harness into, or if it comes with a harness that you have to splice in, or what. I think I got excited and read everything too fast.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> If your integrated controller shows signs of acting up - it is as easy as pulling the fuse to disable it ................


Is the brake control the only function on that fuse? Would hate to lose some other critical system.
[/quote]

only the fuel pump and alternator and DPF filter





















Just kidding of course not ....... LOL I wouldn't post it if it did, again this is on GM products......

http://www.chevrolet...amax_Diesel.pdf page 106 stud 19 on a 2011 silverado fpr integrated brake controller and stud 58 to add in your own controller









http://www.chevrolet...rado_owners.pdf on 2007.5 - 2010 you are fuse 6 on page 536 and stud 68 on page 538 to add in your own









Again this is the last two generations of GM silverado's and sierra's i cant speak on previous or other brands








[/quote]

Well now that I poked you with a sharp stick we all have information that we can take to the bank, for GM products that is. Thanks for following through with the details.
[/quote]

No worries - glad you got the joke









In all seriousness - this information is out there (Web) for most brands (i assume) or in your manuals - just need to look for it........

For it me it was a no brainer.......... i already had a tekonsha P3 - really didnt see the sense in selling it so i just needed to get another adapter - wires are tucked up under - if i need it (hopefully i never will) it is as simple as plugging in


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Stopping is serious business - something not to be overlooked in maintenance ........ try stopping your trailer with brakes off (in a controlled safe environment) after you do you will make the brakes high on maintenance list


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I assume


You have to be very careful with that part.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I assume


You have to be very careful with that part.
[/quote]

I am very calculated - i figured you would catch that ;-)








Remember when you break it down - its "u" and "me"


----------

